

We Slept in a Cave for Six Years. Here's What Happened - arshadgc
http://arshadchowdhury.com/1971-sleep-cave/

======
general_failure
I don't think I can pull this off. A dark room kills a lot of my bedroom
fantasies :-)

~~~
arshadgc
Well, you can always turn on the lights!

